# Paris/FP6 - Strong Opinions Needed



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm fortunate to have a choice between these two bikes. Paris UCI white and FP6 Red
I'd like both but my wife says otherwise.

Either way it will be built up with:
2009 Chorus 11
Eurus/Zonda Wheels
Red Talon or Red MOst stem/post & Deda Bars
Black tape
Keo Carbon Pedals

I would like anyones opinion based on:
Appearance
46HM3k v 30HM3k
Resale
Ride Quality

I've had the Paris for 18mths and love the traditional geometry and ride. I have no interest in tempting myself with Prince/Dogma etc.

Let it fly!


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

OscarTheGreat,
Both of the frames have the same geometry. The difference is in carbone (46 vs. 30), and, therefore, in weigt & price too (the FP is cheaper). In my opinion, the colors of older Paris are more interesting, and the ride quality of that bicycle is simply great!


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

*Against the grain - FP6*

I have gone with the FP6.... I am not a racer but train alot on the bike so that contributed to my decision.
I've ended up with FP6 RED (barely used), upgrade to Chorus11 (from Centaur10), upgrade to Talon (from MOst 3k bar&stem), upgrade to Eurus (on delivery).
There are very few 'reviews' out there comparing these two bikes other than specs or theoretical expectations so below are a few notes others may find useful.
*Ride quality/handling:* I found both bikes to be very similar in handling. The FP6 was less harsh on general road vibrations which one would expect from the 46HM v 30HM. However I didnt notice any significant difference in sprints, seated climbs, short hard climbing efforts or interval efforts. I did feel more confident on winding descents and holding my line. I could really get a better feel of the road on the descents with the Paris and I would put that down to the 46HM fork.
*Looks:* Love the classic geometry and lines of both bikes. Having got tired of my UCI white Paris, the racier FP6 won me over.
*Bike Weight:* The FP6 is reported to be ~200g heavier than Paris but with some of the other changes I think I have finished even or better once the Eurus arrive so I'm satisfied at a touch under 8kg.
*Conclusion: *I love originals, so it was tough for me to part with my Paris. However for a look that is more me, the more forgiving ride, the opportunity for change and going against popular I'm happy in my decision in the FP6. I did find some places still selling 06-08 Paris frames so if I regret my decision anytime soon I'll post back.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

That is a great report on the Paris and FP6. I have the same color frame on the FP6 and have been riding it for almost 4 months now.... and I love it. I have not upgraded or changed any components that comes with it....mainly MOst and Dura Ace. Yes, I did think about changing the handle and stem to Talon but have not decided. On one hand, I was contemplating to change all components to Campy SR...but what am I going to do with the current components. I was advised by some of my folks to sell the whole bike and rebuilt another using Talon and Campy SR. Undecided  :cryin: :mad2:


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

arcustic said:


> That is a great report on the Paris and FP6. I have the same color frame on the FP6 and have been riding it for almost 4 months now.... and I love it. I have not upgraded or changed any components that comes with it....mainly MOst and Dura Ace. Yes, I did think about changing the handle and stem to Talon but have not decided. On one hand, I was contemplating to change all components to Campy SR...but what am I going to do with the current components. I was advised by some of my folks to sell the whole bike and rebuilt another using Talon and Campy SR. Undecided  :cryin: :mad2:


Wouldnt bother unless you got an amazing deal or are loaded. Looks like you got a great bike for your use.
I only changed over because of a great offer, otherwise I would have stuck with my Paris/Centaur. Same with the Talon, not worth the $$ but again I got a good deal on used goods for the price of new stem/bar combo. It''s a sweet bar though. Plus it looked terrible on my Paris.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you for your advice. Enjoy the ride :thumbsup:


----------

